# Lets see ya timber workshops/garages!



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi all 

im moving house pretty soon and i plan on making a new workshop/garage in the back garden with access on the side 
i am abit unsure of what materias to use ie brick, block, timber so jus wondering if you could post some pics of ya timber shacks as i might be leaning towards wood!
i dont want to buy one really as im in the trade and can build one much cheaper 
ive hit the search button but there just so many threads lol

so piccy piccy pccy please:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I look forward to the results, I have a single timber garage which I want doubled, the timber has stood the test of time and is more pleasing to the eye, but then it appears to be be much more expensive than brick, sectional or blocks


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

i no what you mean 
timber is far more exspensive but i have a advantage of being in the trade and also all the labour is free lol 
what you thinking for your roof covering for timber?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shudaman said:


> i no what you mean
> timber is far more exspensive but i have a advantage of being in the trade and also all the labour is free lol
> what you thinking for your roof covering for timber?


Don't know probably corrugated metal? I notice as old as my garage is, it is still 'warm' in the depths of winter, perhaps it just needs a lick of paint, but I would like more working space inside.

This is the semi plan so far










This is how it once looked


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

lol i is i space crying for a nice big work shop lol
but in yourcase i think knock the old one down and star again!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Don't know probably corrugated metal? I notice as old as my garage is, it is still 'warm' in the depths of winter, perhaps it just needs a lick of paint, but I would like more working space inside.
> 
> This is the semi plan so far
> 
> ...


How did you go from one to the other? Were you planning on extending the garage? Wood looks nice and keeps warmth in but you can always insulate a brick garage. Luckily I know a man (girlfriends dad) who can build.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

craigblues said:


> How did you go from one to the other? Were you planning on extending the garage? Wood looks nice and keeps warmth in but you can always insulate a brick garage. Luckily I know a man (girlfriends dad) who can build.


The before pic was about 20years ago and at that time women and dancing was the order of the day 
No not going to extend, new base required and then a new garage on top :thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

you reckon hyou are goin to build your self or buy one "off the shelf"??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shudaman said:


> you reckon hyou are goin to build your self or buy one "off the shelf"??


I don't mind doing some of the work myself, some say the sectional garages are much improved, I have seen some at a good price on a well known auction site, but the base is probably going to be the main costing


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

yes they can be a good price on there 

i have estimated £600-700 on the base 14ftx21ft
150mm concrete slab with steel mesh and mabey insulation
all over 100mm+ mot type 1 
should be good enough lol


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

my thread.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217773&page=6

loads more work to do and some updates soon. Wood garages work really well stayed above 0c and I have never had any damp issues etc. Will keep an eye on your theads for more updates.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looks ace mate

if mines half as good i will be chuffed lol
hopeing to get one in at the far end of the garden with a gate for access on the side!
then a drop kerb on the road hopefully!


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

When we move the plan is decent size garage, Not sure what to build it out of yet that if it has'nt already got on. A few I been looking at on here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=192377

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227008

Also this metal one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255319


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

heres mine!




























sorry the pics of my thread are all on my fb now as i have issues with one.com


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sunilbass, that is the kind of look I would like for mine, is that wood or cladding?


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Sunilbass, that is the kind of look I would like for mine, is that wood or cladding?


hi, yes it is, a stud wall structure with wooden cladding on the outside, 100mm insulated and 12mm mdf on the inside


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

that dose look good sunbliss!
whats the messurements?

ya leon looks the nuts coilovers??


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

sunilbass said:


> heres mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that CCTV on a projector?

Speed bumps scare the hell out of me in the Subaru but that leon makes her look like a 4X4, :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks a dam good space, Let the building begin! :thumb:



shudaman said:


> looks ace mate
> 
> if mines half as good i will be chuffed lol
> hopeing to get one in at the far end of the garden with a gate for access on the side!
> then a drop kerb on the road hopefully!


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

shudaman said:


> that dose look good sunbliss!
> whats the messurements?
> 
> ya leon looks the nuts coilovers??


its 6m by 5m, cheers mate and its on air ride matey



F1 CJE UK said:


> Is that CCTV on a projector?
> 
> Speed bumps scare the hell out of me in the Subaru but that leon makes her look like a 4X4, :thumb:


yea i wired up te whole house so you can see it on any tv..

and you can do this when you come up to speed bumps..


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

F1 CJE UK said:


> Looks a dam good space, Let the building begin! :thumb:


ha ha need to get keys first but i carnt wait to start it loljust want to get it right u no!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

and sunbliss love the airride lol 
wouldnt mind the slamedness on mine but i want v1 coilovers but too much £££££ lol


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

shudaman said:


> and sunbliss love the airride lol
> wouldnt mind the slamedness on mine but i want v1 coilovers but too much £££££ lol


lol, but i bet there are still allot cheaper than air.. v1 are around the 600 mark right.. i could have bought at least 4 sets... LOL!!!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

lol v1s are nearer £800-£900 and v3s are like £1300 i beleve lol


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

for my bloody car that is 
RS TAX LOL


----------



## sunilbass (Apr 23, 2009)

shudaman said:


> lol v1s are nearer £800-£900 and v3s are like £1300 i beleve lol


Its still cheaper than air lol!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

ok ok you win!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

there must be more sheds out there lol


----------



## s60aun (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice setup for a shed.... Good work.... 😊


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

This is my Double Log Cabin Garage job , 5.75m W X 5.1M L ,in 44mmLog , just a big jig saw to build really, have fitted a second hand kitchen inside with fridge freezer . The Summer House is the wifes domain , sort of his and hers :lol: Was building a matching annexe at the rear to store all the gardening gear when this pic was taken. Apologies for the poor interior pics , camera battery was running low.


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's mine............... Progressing nicely.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Avanti said:


> This is the semi plan so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had a nice garden once....


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

That a man on the roof :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

shudaman said:


> there must be more sheds out there lol


Not quite on the scale of the last few sheds but small is the new big..

Take one brick shed 1700mm x 900mm.......









Stick in a few shelves to utilise the small area....

























Not much room for anything else though......


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

vickky453 said:


> That a man on the roof :lol: :lol:


Yes:lol:, it s me tiling the annexe roof.


----------



## Black TDI Turbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is my build, done start to finish by myself, or at least most of it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227008

Enjoy


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

nice one lads:thumb:

some good caves there 

black tdi you thread is grate and is something i am looking for!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

verbarthe said:


>


and that again is what im after did you need planning for it?


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

shudaman said:


> and that again is what im after did you need planning for it?


No, did nt need planning permission due to it being over a certain distance from the house and provided I left a minimum of 1 metre distance from my garden wall , which I did plus a bit more . Had an architect down and got all info from him as I was originally thinking of building a concrete garage but am so glad I didnt


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

thats how i am feeling and im a bricky lol
did the floor size of it have to be under 30m2 for the no planning and also max height of 2.5meters? lol


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

shudaman said:


> thats how i am feeling and im a bricky lol
> did the floor size of it have to be under 30m2 for the no planning and also max height of 2.5meters? lol


That s the one


----------

